# Exumas in July



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bonefish but have to be on the water at first light and then again right at dusk to dark. Water is just too warm for much during the day.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

YnR said:


> Anything biting that time of year? Have a family vaca but will have a day or two to fish.


Where are you staying?


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Summer can be fine in Exumas. While some temperature flux not as much as other bahamian islands. If you want to have a really successful day arrange a day with Martin Clarke: 242-477-6251. Absolutely best guide on Great Exuma. He will pick up up at your location. $450 for a day plus tip. We stay at peace and plenty when we go.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Great info. Thank you.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Capt. Moose said:


> Where are you staying?


VRBO on Little Exuma. Not exactly sure where.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Was just there in January. We did very well, all DIY.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

How difficult is it to DIY? Can you drive a car and wade onto the flats? Was this your first go? Thanks


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> Was just there in January. We did very well, all DIY.



How difficult is it to DIY? Can you drive a car and wade onto the flats? Was this your first go? Thanks


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

YnR said:


> How difficult is it to DIY? Can you drive a car and wade onto the flats? Was this your first go? Thanks


It was my first time. One of the flats was drive up and wade in. The other we stayed at a house on the waters edge and kayaked to the flats.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have DIY on a few days in Exuma. Lots of DIY fish "airport flats." The only problem with that is the sharks know this and are often there. We took a taxi one down to Little Exuma and the driver picked us up 3 hours later- he was there and that worked. Had some success but really nothing compared to a guide for a day. Fun to do because I like doing it myself. We bought the fishing license at the government building. Lots of folks don't get one but we felt it would help... kayaks would definitely get you to flats where you could then wade. Need good eyes. Easy to see the cudas of course.


----------

